# Bicyclist charged with driving wrong way



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Here's a little tidbit from NJ.com. The article isn't as interesting as all of the comments posted online.

Bicyclist charged with driving wrong way in Clinton Township | NJ.com


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Ironically I just received a bike bell as a joke for my birthday on Friday. Guess I better mount it soon...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Good and bad.

Driving down wrong way. Glad he got the ticket. Stupid enough for riding on Route 22.

Failure to have a light or bell? Really? Mine does not even have a reflector.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> Failure to have a light or bell? Really? Mine does not even have a reflector.


it is the law
Biking in New Jersey, Regulations, Commuter Information

except for the ticket for failure to signal a turn


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm guessing the guy was being a d***head to the cop, who was probably just going to tell the guy to ride on the other side of the road and be careful. Giving a LEO s**t is a surefire way to have him pull the motor vehicle code out and find every possible violation.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

NJBiker72 said:


> Failure to have a light or bell? Really? Mine does not even have a reflector.


No lights when riding a public road at night - stupid and should be ticketed.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

sometimerider said:


> No lights when riding a public road at night - stupid and should be ticketed.


I agree as long as it is at night. I only ride during the day. Or if I did ride at night it would not be on the good bike.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> I only ride during the day. Or if I did ride at night it would not be on the good bike.


Come join me on one of my 4am departure Princeton-to-LBI rides next spring...

I much prefer starting in the dark and having it get light vs the other-way-round.

:thumbsup:


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Come join me on one of my 4am departure Princeton-to-LBI rides next spring...
> 
> I much prefer starting in the dark and having it get light vs the other-way-round.
> 
> :thumbsup:


That actually sounds fun. Not the 4 am part but given that bridge into the island I can understand why.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> I'm guessing the guy was being a d***head to the cop, who was probably just going to tell the guy to ride on the other side of the road and be careful. Giving a LEO s**t is a surefire way to have him pull the motor vehicle code out and find every possible violation.


DING!!

We have a winner!


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

frankly I am all for ticketing salmons, I hate them...


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Every idiot on a bike isnt a "cyclist", just like every buffoon with a stick, a string and a hook isnt a "fisherman."


----------

